# Anybody want back issues of SpinOff Magazine?



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm trying to clean out and came across a stack of SpinOff Magazines. Does anybody want them? I'd send them for the postage. If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll let you know which ones I have.
I was going to put this on the Barter Board but figured it would be of no interest to anyone other than spinners. Mod, move if you think it should go there.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I PM'd you!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations WIHH!! Now, y'all will have to ask her to share!! 
DH seems to think there were more out in the garage somewhere, so I'll give WIHH first dibs on them, but if she doesn't want them, I'll put them up for grabs. This may not be until spring when I can find my way to the back of the garage... aka storage space.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Aj, if you find any more, save them for me. Paul did some cleaning a few years ago. Separated out my Spin Off magazines from the likes of McCalls & Redbook. 

He really meant to burn the McCalls .... but grabbed the wrong pile.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Meeee tooo! I have handmade soap to barter....just sayin'!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will arm wrestle you for them! :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karla, I taught AJ to make her own milk soap, sorry!

C'mon AJ, I'm just down the road! Will you be coming over tomorrow with Marc??


----------

